# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Steken in hart bij slikken

## KristofSt

Halle allemaal, IK zal me eerst even voorstellen.
Ik ben Kristof en ik ben 18 jaar en heb een irritant probleem AAN mijn hart.

Het begon deze middag, na het middageten.
Telkens als ik nu slik, gaat er een pijnscheut door mijn hart wat toch wel vervelend en pijnlijk is.

Hoe zou dit kunnen gebeurt zijn? Is het misschien dat ik iets teveel had gegeten, of dat ergens iets vast zit?

Alvast bedankt.

M.V.G.
KRISTOF

----------


## johan26

Kan vanalles zijn (darm probleem, te snel en veel in een keer eten etc.), maar het lijkt op maagzuur wat in je slokdarm komt. Dat kan de pijnscheuten rondom het hart veroorzaken. Het is overigens niet je hart wat de pijnscheuten veroorzaakt, ook al lijkt het omdat het daar in de buurt ligt. 

Eet de volgende keer extra rustig en niet te veel, verdeel het eventueel en kijk wat dat oplevert. Als het aanhoud zou ik toch even bij de huisarts langs gaan.

----------


## KristofSt

Bedankt voor je reactie, maar ik vind het toch gek, omdat het net lijkt dat de pijnscheuten in mijn hart zitten, en er niet rondom.

----------


## johan26

Ja klopt maar ik garandeer je, het heeft niks met je hart te maken. Het zijn de spiertjes rondom het hart die de pijnscheuten veroorzaken, de oorzaak kan bijvoorbeeld zijn door overbelasting (door sporten), zenuwklemming in de rug, maagzuur in de slokdarm en nog meer.

----------


## KristofSt

Ok, dat stelt me al gerust, omdat ik sowieso al een risicogeval ben i.v.m. het hart. Dan maar hopen dat het morgen beter gaat. Bedankt voor je hulp johan26.

M.V.G.
Kristof

----------


## johan26

Op het moment dat de pijnscheuten tezamen gaan met uitstraling naar de armen/benen, dan hebben we het over het hart.

Maar nogmaals, je klachten kunnen vele oorzaken hebben. Maagklachten, slokdarmontsteking, hyperventilatie etc.... kijk het even aan en ga anders ff bij de huisarts langs. 

Iig sterkte ermee!

Laat je het nog weten als je meer over de oorzaak weet?

gr. Johan.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Kristof,

Ik denk dat je inderdaad niet bang hoeft te zijn dat het aan je hart ligt.
Naar mijn mening is het, zoals Johan al schreef, het maagzuur wat waarschijnlijk omhoog komt in je slokdarm. Op die manier raakt je slokdarm geirriteerd door het zuur wat vervolgens weer die pijn klachten rond je hart veroorzaakt.
Ik zou me in ieder geval niet te druk maken.
Sterkte!!!

Déylanna

----------


## KristofSt

Zo, vanaf vandaag is het compleet weg. Dus ik denk dat inderdaad een spiertje ofzo geïrriteerd was.

----------


## Petra717

Fijn om te horen, KristofST!

Zo zie je maar weer... het is gelukkig niet altijd ernstig :Wink: 

Petra

----------

